# Belarus MTZ PTO problems?



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

The PTO is engaged by a spring loaded brake band on a planetary gear just behind the take-off point. When you experience that the PTO is slipping, there are mainly two causes, either wrong spring load force, or worn brake bands (or too much load). It's a good exercise to deassemble the PTO when time is on your side, because you can't brake anything, but it will take some time to familiarise with alignments and adjustments. If you have depth control (like me), you have to remove the hitch brackets to get access to the lid on top, see picture. Under the lid you'll find the two adjusting screws as seen in the drawing. Remove them. Then drain the gear oil (40 liters or approx 76 pints). Remove bolts and take out the whole planetary gear assembly. Is is a lot simpler than it sounds like, but it will take som time the first time you do it. Study the manual pages I photographed, and see the pictures. Study the functionality of the adjustment system before taking it all apart or putting it back in.

Final adjustment with the 10 mm fixation/set bolt on the side (see item 11 in the attached drawing). I have state previously that "I have found that 2 kg on a 1 meter arm on both adjustment screws is optimal", but that actually proves being too tight. With with the 10 mm fixation/set bolt in place, you shouldn't tighten the adjustment screws more than just a little more than you can by hand. That should be enough. And by hand I mean a decent finger grip around a long 16 mm socket (I use a long socket type made for spark plugs - it fits over the flat part of the screws and protrudes enough through the hole such that I can grip it by hand, and also attach a wrench if necessary ).

Good luck!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for a great article. Looking forward to more in the future. Cheers


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, one more thing: the brake bands are tightened by a cam shaft that is accessible just above the pto shaft to the right. It might be partially covered by a shield. If the brake bands are somewhat worn, you can twist the cam slightly to tighten them up again. The cam shaft are fixed by a removable bracket with a star shaped hole for the shaft, and a fixation bolt for the tractor body. This is only a quick fix, and will not last long. Best to include the PTO in a 600 hours service interval.


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

@pogobill are those skys that i see on your AVITAR??


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> The PTO is engaged by a spring loaded brake band on a planetary gear just behind the take-off point. When you experience that the PTO is slipping, there are mainly two causes, either wrong spring load force, or worn brake bands (or too much load). It's a good exercise to deassemble the PTO when time is on your side, because you can't brake anything, but it will take some time to familiarise with alignments and adjustments. If you have depth control (like me), you have to remove the hitch brackets to get access to the lid on top, see picture. Under the lid you'll find the two adjusting screws as seen in the drawing. Remove them. Then drain the gear oil (40 liters or approx 76 pints). Remove bolts and take out the whole planetary gear assembly. Is is a lot simpler than it sounds like, but it will take som time the first time you do it. Study the manual pages I photographed, and see the pictures. Study the functionality of the adjustment system before taking it all apart or putting it back in. Final adjustment with the 10 mm fixing bolt on the side, I have found that 2 kg on a 1 meter arm on both adjustment screws is optimal. Good luck!


A follow-up on changing the PTO brake band as I am doing it right now. I used the PTO for blowing snow last winter, approximately 30-40 hours on max load, and I noticed slipping despite having adjusted "star shaped" bolt. This bolt is actually the cam shaft (ish) bolt that connects the brake band to the actuating rod. First a picture showing the rear of the tractor untouched.









Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> The PTO is engaged by a spring loaded brake band on a planetary gear just behind the take-off point. When you experience that the PTO is slipping, there are mainly two causes, either wrong spring load force, or worn brake bands (or too much load). It's a good exercise to deassemble the PTO when time is on your side, because you can't brake anything, but it will take some time to familiarise with alignments and adjustments. If you have depth control (like me), you have to remove the hitch brackets to get access to the lid on top, see picture. Under the lid you'll find the two adjusting screws as seen in the drawing. Remove them. Then drain the gear oil (40 liters or approx 76 pints). Remove bolts and take out the whole planetary gear assembly. Is is a lot simpler than it sounds like, but it will take som time the first time you do it. Study the manual pages I photographed, and see the pictures. Study the functionality of the adjustment system before taking it all apart or putting it back in. Final adjustment with the 10 mm fixing bolt on the side, I have found that 2 kg on a 1 meter arm on both adjustment screws is optimal. Good luck!


After taking down the hitch assembly I get access to parts I need to get the job done. Note the arrow I have put in the picture to indicate the location of the "star shaped" bolt









Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> After taking down the hitch assembly I get access to parts I need to get the job done. Note the arrow I have put in the picture to indicate the location of the "star shaped" bolt
> View attachment 41321
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


This is lid seen on top of the tractor body. The bolt in the centre is ventilated to avoid pressure build up inside. The bracket mounted on the underside of the lid prevents the actuating rods to screw themselves out of adjustment. The actuating rods are seen sticking up towards the opening under where lid normally sits.























Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> This is lid seen on top of the tractor body. The bolt in the centre is ventilated to avoid pressure build up inside. The bracket mounted on the underside of the lid prevents the actuating rods to screw themselves out of adjustment. The actuating rods are seen sticking up towards the opening under where lid normally sits.
> View attachment 41323
> View attachment 41325
> View attachment 41327
> ...


These are the actuating rods taken out. When I screwed them out I noticed that they were both very loose. That explains the slipping I noticed last winter.









Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> These are the actuating rods taken out. When I screwed them out I noticed that they were both very loose. That explains the slipping I noticed last winter.
> View attachment 41329
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


I drained the gear oil and noticed first the metallic particles on the drain plug's magnet. Then I also noticed that the oil was quite dark and somewhat glittering. That is normally a bad sign, but on a Belarus this is not alarming as long the oil gets changed and being reused. I have found that a so called SUTO tractor oil 10W30 with additives for wet brakes works best. That will make the PTO less prone to slipping. A Belarus is mechanically fit for almost any type of oil unless you depend on the PTO working.
Anyway, picture number 3 shows the PTO assembly placed on a bench. The right hand rod is physically the same as the before mentioned "star shaped" bolt.























Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> I drained the gear oil and noticed first the metallic particles on the drain plug's magnet. Then I also noticed that the oil was quite dark and somewhat glittering. That is normally a bad sign, but on a Belarus this is not alarming as long the oil gets changed and being reused. I have found that a so called SUTO tractor oil 10W30 with additives for wet brakes works best. That will make the PTO less prone to slipping. A Belarus is mechanically fit for almost any type of oil unless you depend on the PTO working.
> Anyway, picture number 3 shows the PTO assembly placed on a bench. The right hand rod is physically the same as the before mentioned "star shaped" bolt.
> View attachment 41331
> View attachment 41333
> ...


A close-up view of the right hand rod (aka "star shaped" bolt) after both brake bands are removed. Note the off center part of rod that provides the adjustment feature of the star shaped bolt. Adjusting this will tighten up the brake band that engage the PTO. However, an adjustment must only be used as a temporary measure. A proper adjustment of the actuating rods, and possibly also changing of the brake band, is the only long lasting solution.









Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> A close-up view of the right hand rod (aka "star shaped" bolt) after both brake bands are removed. Note the off center part of rod that provides the adjustment feature of the star shaped bolt. Adjusting this will tighten up the brake band that engage the PTO. However, an adjustment must only be used as a temporary measure. A proper adjustment of the actuating rods, and possibly also changing of the brake band, is the only long lasting solution.
> View attachment 41357
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


Having said that, there is a possible pit fall to be created during the re-assembly of the PTO in that one may forget to pay attention to the position of the off-center part of the rod so that it is maximally tightened to start with. Then you will not have opportunity to temporarily tighten the brake band using the star shaped bolt. This means that you need to take of the lid, which also means that you have to remove a lot of things to get access. This is not done in a hurry. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

ohb said:


> I drained the gear oil and noticed first the metallic particles on the drain plug's magnet. Then I also noticed that the oil was quite dark and somewhat glittering. That is normally a bad sign, but on a Belarus this is not alarming as long the oil gets changed and being reused. I have found that a so called SUTO tractor oil 10W30 with additives for wet brakes works best. That will make the PTO less prone to slipping. A Belarus is mechanically fit for almost any type of oil unless you depend on the PTO working.
> Anyway, picture number 3 shows the PTO assembly placed on a bench. The right hand rod is physically the same as the before mentioned "star shaped" bolt.
> View attachment 41331
> View attachment 41333
> ...


Sorry, I meant that the oil should NOT be reused. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Dennis Paul (Apr 20, 2020)

ohb said:


> I drained the gear oil and noticed first the metallic particles on the drain plug's magnet. Then I also noticed that the oil was quite dark and somewhat glittering. That is normally a bad sign, but on a Belarus this is not alarming as long the oil gets changed and being reused. I have found that a so called SUTO tractor oil 10W30 with additives for wet brakes works best. That will make the PTO less prone to slipping. A Belarus is mechanically fit for almost any type of oil unless you depend on the PTO working.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


Ohb, If you are still on here, I have a question about the type of oil. You said SUTO 10w30 oil. I went to a parts store, they had never heard of that blend. Can you help me with a brand name, or were you find it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a Super Universal Tractor Oil, seems like a European thing. Here's the spec sheet.
https://www.penninelubricants.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/SUTO-Plus-10w30.pdf
https://cglapps.chevron.com/msdspds/PDSDetailPage.aspx?docDataId=318659&docFormat=PDF


----------



## Dennis Paul (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks pogobill. Do you think that is regular hydraulic fluid? I cannot find a weight on my bucket. I will check with a oil dispenser tomorrow and see what they can tell me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What are you putting this oil in? Do you have a Belarus MTZ? You need to look at the specifications on the sheets I included, and see if your pail says that it meets or exceeds that spec. Any of these numbers on your pail?

Performance Specifications Pennine SUTO Plus meets or exceeds the following engine and SUTO specifications:-
* API CE/SF MASSEY FERGUSON M1139 / M1145 MIL-L-2104D 
JOHN DEERE J27 CCMC D4 
FORD ESN-M2C-159 *
Pennine SUTO Plus can also be used where the following transmission/ hydraulic specifications are required:- 
*FORD ESN-M2C-86C 
FORD ESN-M2C-134D ZF TE-ML 06 & 07
JOHN DEERE J20C (&A) JOHN DEERE JD27 MIL-L-2105 
CASE MS 1207 
MASSEY FERGUSON M1135 API GL4 
CATERPILLAR TO2 ALLISON C4 (&C3)*


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, folks, this is no rocket science  Remember where Belarus MTZ comes from and who the target customer is. These tractors are very forgiving wrt oils. Choose viscosity that fits your ambient temperature. The SUTO-type is basically indicating that it can be used with wet brakes, a that is exactly what the brake bands of the PTO are. I see now how SUTO may be a European thing, I thought Motul is sold in USA, but apparently not "Superagri" which is the one I use. This is how it looks like:









I use this oil for everything on the tractor except the front wheel drive, where I use a standard gear oil, and the hydrostatic servo unit (steering) where I use standard automatic gear fluid. No rocket science. I might be overdoing it as well. I guarantee you that the majority of MTZ Belarus owner world wide do not take even remotely such precautions, and they still do fine (sort of). My tractor has been dead stable and dependable after I included the PTO adjustments in my service routines.


----------



## Dennis Paul (Apr 20, 2020)

I appreciate your help with the oil type. Now I have another problem. Please don't laugh, but were do you put it in. I tried the plug up by the clutch piviot, and it ran out the bottom. Then I remembered, that is were you adjust something. On my tractor without the cab, you pour it in up on top by the gear shift. On this tractor with a cab, were does it go? I forgot, this is a Belarus 825.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a bung under the floor mats?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The tank may be under the hood in front of the windshield?!?


----------



## Dennis Paul (Apr 20, 2020)

The tank for the hydraulic system is under the hood. The system I'm trying to fill is the rear were the pto bands are. The drive gears for the tractor should be in the same area. I looked under the cab, at the top of the transmission, and couldn't see any plug to open. I have about decided to get a small hose and run fluid in the check hole.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

If you mean this, this is for the hydraulics only. Separate tank for hydraulics on this tractor


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Combined "tank" (rear tractor body) for gear, rear diff and pto. Easiest fill through the top lid where you adjust the brake bands for the pto


----------



## Dennis Paul (Apr 20, 2020)

I had looked at that plate, were the pto adjustment is, and wondered if that was an option. I was just hating to start on that, because there are several attachments on that plate and I didn't know if it was attached inside to the bottom of the plate.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

If you manage to remove/tuck away the stuff over the plate, then you will be able to unscrew the bolts. I had had to make a special spanner (is that what it's called?), though (cut right behind the "head" angeled 90 degrees with a weld).


----------



## Robert Miracle (Jun 5, 2020)

ohb said:


> These are the actuating rods taken out. When I screwed them out I noticed that they were both very loose. That explains the slipping I noticed last winter.
> View attachment 41329
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app





ohb said:


> These are the actuating rods taken out. When I screwed them out I noticed that they were both very loose. That explains the slipping I noticed last winter.
> View attachment 41329
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Robert Miracle (Jun 5, 2020)

I just had to rebuild my PTO and have a question about any tricks to get the adjustment bolts back in. There are “prongs” right above the top hole that seem to be preventing the rod from making it down to the treads on the brake band.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you released the tension of the load spring and inserted the 10mm fix screw? That is the only reliable way to get it right. I hope that answered your question.


----------



## Dennis Paul (Apr 20, 2020)

I am still having trouble with my PTO. I'm trying to find the adjustment rods. The plate on mine looks a lot different than the pictures, others have shown. The front bolt , on the plate, cannot be taken out without pulling the right fuel tank. The small plate has 2 cables going to a round cylinder. Am I even in the right place. This is a 825 Belarus. I also looked for the cam adjustment on the back of the tractor. No luck finding it either. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

What year model is your 825? Are you sure it's a 825?
Can you take a picture a bit further away from the tractor?


----------



## Sotired2day (Aug 21, 2020)

Is an 8011L the same adjustment? The tank totally covers the top of the back of the tractor. So it will have to be removed. Just trying to get some insight before disassembly.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, I can't help you unless your tractor is of the same family as mine.


----------



## Sotired2day (Aug 21, 2020)

ohb said:


> Sorry, I can't help you unless your tractor is of the same family as mine.


Thanks, I’m going to try to disassemble soon and will attempt to post.


----------



## Jeremy Hill (Aug 13, 2020)

ohb said:


> View attachment 57787
> 
> 
> Have you released the tension of the load spring and inserted the 10mm fix screw? That is the only reliable way to get it right. I hope that answered your question.


Can the load spring be adjusted to make the lever easier to move to engage and disengage? My dad is older and has a hard time moving it. Thanks


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

The manual lever version is a bitch no matter how, but there is a hydraulic version on newer models that can be retro-fitted on old ones.


----------



## Livestock (Oct 7, 2020)

Had troubles on my Belarus 500 PTO so yanked the unit. Where I'm assuming there should be 3 pinion gears, there are none. If I'm rebuilding that end of it, any other items I should be tending to? Brake bands still have lots of material on them yet.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Check this PDF-file. Contains exploded view of the PTO.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Ohb, great commentary(and pics) on the PTO. I just replaced the (drive) drum on my 8345. A chore which I hope to never do again. For those that plan to disassemble the complete carrier as I did to replace the drum...be sure to have the tools and ability. I was surprised by the tight tolerance of the parts. A press and gear puller, snap ring pliers are necessary to remove bearings and slide the drums off the shaft. What appeared to be fairly straight forward in the service manual....was in my case a 7hr operation to compete disassembly/assembly of the unit. Replacement of the brake bands only..is much simpler a task, though putting the carrier back in can be disconcerting while aligning and pressing the carrier bearing back in into the planetary and axle housing. B.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Yet another reason to observe service needs / adjustment of the PTO brake bands. I must admit I was quite surprise how much better the PTO performs only by adjusting it regularly (in my case once a year).

I did in fact sell my Belarus 820 yesterday, and I was kind of hoping that the new owner would join this forum. If he reads this he shall know that I included a home made angled spanner that enables him to open the top lid without disassembling anything else (other than the external load spring). Oh, my life was changed after I found out how to do this.

As @BinVa says indirectly: Don't put yourselves in a situation where you need to service the PTO carrier, no more than necessary!


----------



## Peter willis (Oct 21, 2020)

Dennis Paul said:


> View attachment 59699
> 
> I am still having trouble with my PTO. I'm trying to find the adjustment rods. The plate on mine looks a lot different than the pictures, others have shown. The front bolt , on the plate, cannot be taken out without pulling the right fuel tank. The small plate has 2 cables going to a round cylinder. Am I even in the right place. This is a 825 Belarus. I also looked for the cam adjustment on the back of the tractor. No luck finding it either. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


Hey mate did you have any luck mine looks the same as yours


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

The 825, according to TractorData.com, was produced 1983 - 1996. That is probably why you can't relate to this thread, because your tractor is one generation older than the 820 I had (sold it last week). I'll see if I can find a workshop manual for your model, but that may take a while.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Peter willis / Dennis Paul I couldn't find any manuals. I think you probably are on the right track, because as it seems, the MTZ technology has not changed much over the years. If I was in your shoes, I would try to open up and take look inside, take some pictures and post them under your own new discussion. Then invite me in if you want my opinions, I'll be happy to contribute with what I can. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

